# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Equipos, Maquinaria y Herramientas  Termohigrómetro

## Bruno Cillóniz

Termohigrómetro digital de pared marca EXTECH 445703  *I**nformes y cotizaciones: ventas@agroforum.pe * 14751118_1210809525651746_2062396033719074816_n.jpg

----------

